# SIS Ultra Laser Sights



## Parikh1234 (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a kimber SIS ultra and wanted to get laser grips but It requires modifying the thumb saftey and the store said they couldnt do it because of the texture on the front of the grip on the frame. Any ideas? What do you guys use? Thanks.


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Actually you would have to find a gunsmith that could shorten one side of the safety with a dremel to make it work, Jerry


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I believe that I've seen threads on other forums where guys have modified their ambi safeties to accept the CT grips.

I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Parikh1234 (Dec 18, 2009)

does anyone know why crimson trace just doesnt make a model that works with handguns with two safeties?


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Actually found out Kimber has the bobbed Safety For the right side. 21.95. My gunstore carries it too.










http://www.kimberamerica.com/shop/product.php?xProd=309










http://www.kimberamerica.com/shop/product.php?xProd=310

*DETAILED INSTRUCTIONS AT THE LINK BELOW ON HOW TO TAKE APART AND REASSEMBLE YOUR SERIES 2 1911*
*
http://www.kerensky.net/pics/series2/*


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Parikh1234 said:


> does anyone know why crimson trace just doesnt make a model that works with handguns with two safeties?


Might be that the grip would have too far of an ambi cut to allow enough room for the laser.

I know its a personal thing, but I've never really liked the idea of an ambi safety anyway. I think it clutters up the gun, and I don't see the need to be able to flip the safety with either hand. I carry on my right side, and if I ever *had to *draw with my left... reaching the gun with that hand would be a far greater issue than the safety! I can understand left-handers wanting one, though.


----------

